# intermittent 12v light problem in habitation area



## jrmgrove (Sep 12, 2016)

I have an intermittent problem with the 12v habitation lights in the front area of my Cheiftain. They will sometimes work fine then not at all even when battery fully charged. I've checked all the fuses and connections but unable to find anything. It appears the one circuit is affected but would welcome any suggestions on how to rectify


----------

